# Shocking surprise in the courtroom



## Marty (Aug 21, 2008)

We were in our Sunday best; and yes I wore a dress and heels and Dan showed up surprisingly dressed as Michael; Michael's traditional khaki pants with a long sleeve button down dress shirt. I assumed by that he was making a silent statement to Michael because Dan never dresses like that. The first thing they did was detain me a few minutes because I had my girlscout knife in my purse that was almost 50 years old........so rusty it doesn't open. The room was small. Two deputys stood by Daniel and I think there were 6 of them inside and I don't know how many outside. We all wore our angel pins. I put our framed pictures of Michael on the long table where the parole board sat.

There was no one on the killers side, except the prison chaplin and the monster was not in the room yet. Half the town was there for us. It all went very quickly. We were done in less than 30 minutes. No loud scenes, no outbursts. The head of the parole board taped the session did the prelimary stuff to explain why we were all there and then asked for impact statments from anyone. Jerry began with "In two weeks on September 1, Michael would be 21 years old" and after that he was over come and could not continue. That tore my heart out. Dan was asked to speak and he turned pale and could not get a word out. He tried about three times to say something and he just got all tripped up and couldn't speak at all and I felt so sorry for him; he really tried so hard. So it was all on me. Seems the speech I had prepared in my mind for the past two years went out the window and I went blank at first too.

The words were hard to get out at first and then they came.I spoke calmly as possible. I told told them that if Michael were here today, he was the type of kid to punch him out for wrecking his chopper, then he would have helped him up, talked to him about using drugs and being drunk, then he would have shook his hand and made a friend out of him. That's the kind of kid he was. I know I referred to the killer as a monster, a creature, a beast and I said that if the State of Tennessee didn't turn him loose and parole him out early from killing his father in the first place, he would not have been enabled to kill Michael in the first place. That the State of Tennessee made a huge mistake that we are all now paying for. I explained that we weren't perfect people or a perfect family, and had plenty of faults of our own, but we always had fun and laughter in the house and we didn't harm people or cause anyone trouble and we lived a modest life and just loved eachother so much.

I said this person was a carreer criminal who has been in trouble with the law since he was 11 years old arrested on his first drug and theft charges. Then I went on to say he left a path of destruction with every life he touched ever since, always with drugs and alchol involved and asked the State of Tennessee if they wanted to be responsible again to see when, not if, but when and who he will kill a third time. That no good would come from an early release. I said a few more things that I don't even remember right now but I didn't scream or cry, I just spoke matter of factly. Then Nola and Whitney some of Michael's classmates also spoke up and told about who Michael really was but then Whitney broke down something awful and then that caused a chain of reaction and got everyone in the room in tears.

The head of the parole board had "your forum file" in hand which was thick. Really thick. He pointed to it and lifted it up to show everyone. He said in all his 30 years on the parole board that he and his office have never seen such an outpouring of opposition against someone and so much love for Michael and our family. He said this has never happend before. That his office has been stunned and overwhelmed with these letters that have been read, very carefully, every single one of them, and they are going to keep reading them over and over and listen to what you have said. He says that this shows that this country does care about justice and what is good and what is right. He spoke about what loss our community has suffered with loosing a great boy like Michael in such a tragic horrible way. That he wished more people would take a stand for justice like you all have done and just say no to drugs and alcohol like Michael did. Then he spoke about the letter of opposition he got from the DA office asking not to release him either and stating why they feel this way also.

Then came the shocker. The chaplin handed him a note. He anounced that the killer was not coming. He said he has declined to attend this parole hearing and sent this written statement to us: He feels that he does not deserve parole and he wants to remain in prison and carry out his full sentence. That 5 1/2 years is not barely enough time served for taking another life and he wants to stay there. He has had two years to learn all about Michael, what kind of kid he was, and feels he almost knows him now from what he has been told------- and apparently he visits Michael's website often, and he does not want to be set free at all.

SHOCKING to say the least. Nobody knew this was coming except the chaplin. Jerry, Dan, and me breathed a sigh of relief and just were starring in disbelief at eachother. Totally unexpected. Then the head of parole board said that his recommendation to the rest of the board is to deny parole. That they will meet tomorrow and take a vote. He told us on the way out that the vote is expected to be unanimous. I did ask the chaplin to give Michael's killer this message from me:

I said to tell him Thank You, from me, to tell him that for the first time in his life, he did the right thing today. And that was all I had to say. It was over and we left.

I cannot even begin to describe what this feels like. Like some huge weight has been lifted. This is over because we have been promised he will never come up for parole again. He still has two charges and two more trials to go for still other things that he has done. Two more felonies from what we understand. I thought about my spending my last two years wanting nothing but vengence and wanting to kill this man with my bare hands and feeling so hateful that it has just drained me. I feel now we still have a chance at getting some of our lives back now, and we can begin to give ourselves permission to be happy and move on a little bit. I won't stop working for better things in our community and working on getting some of our laws changed even though it hasn't done much good, but I don't want to be obcessed with it either anymore.

You guys are all amazing and I hope you realize what you have done here today. Not just for Michael or my family, but what you have done for the sake of justice in the world.

Much Love

Jerry, Dan, Marty, and Michael our beautiful Teen Angel in Heaven


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow. Just... wow.

I'm so relieved for you, Marty. And thankful you won't have to do that again.

Lucy


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Marty. Don't even know what to say - I'm just thankful that a little bit of peace is in your heart now and I hope that your wonderful family can better continue with it's healing.

I can't imagine this happens very often, where the accused actually own up to what they did and don't try to get out of their just punishment.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG,,,,

I am so GLAD he gave you guys a tiny bit of peace. He did not deserve to be free. Most never even comprehend what life altering decisions that had made. Sounds like your family got to him a little. I am happy you are done with it. I can't imagine the stress you guys have had to deal with waiting for this day. We wish you the best Marty.


----------



## alongman (Aug 21, 2008)

What a powerful statement you made to that man. You are such a strong woman and I admire you for what you did. You really should write a book or be a motivational speaker as there are so many people who could learn from your tragedy.


----------



## minie812 (Aug 21, 2008)

Marty...I cried after reading your message. To know that maybe you will be able to move forward with your life after all you and your family have been through in the last two years does my heart good. This shows you are on the mend now...baby steps each and every day for you now & always prayers to you and your family...AMEN


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 21, 2008)

No one could have expected that. I think God really had his hand in this and I think he is working on that guys soul




I am so happy it went well Marty


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow. Marty, congratulations (I guess?). That is an amazing story and I'm so thankful for your family that you were spared seeing the monster. I'm also amazed that he chose to stay behind bars (though, he may have been scared of you!



). Take a deep breath and LIVE now Marty! LIVE for Micheal!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 21, 2008)

aww marty here I am in tears again. You are an amazing woman with a wonderful family. My heart is with all of you.


----------



## flflyingw (Aug 21, 2008)

Marty and Family and friends

Praise God from whom all blessings flow!!! Love to you FLFlyingW


----------



## Miniv (Aug 21, 2008)

Marty,

That was intense and powerful to read. So, I can only imagine what it was like in that courtroom. You did an amazing, strong thing....both with your presentation and the message you sent to Michael's killer.

God bless.........


----------



## anoki (Aug 21, 2008)

For all of you, I am glad this day is over.....

You are an amazing woman Marty! I have been thinking of all of you a lot lately....I'm just sooo sorry you had to go through ALL of this....



alongman said:


> What a powerful statement you made to that man. You are such a strong woman and I admire you for what you did. You really should write a book or be a motivational speaker as there are so many people who could learn from your tragedy.


You know I was thinking the exact same thing.....

((((HUGS))))

~kathryn


----------



## bcody (Aug 21, 2008)

Marty,

I have no idea what to say. I am in tears after reading this. Your angel is hard at work. I hope this gives your family some peace, and a chance to heel and to start to live again. We are always here to help you and your family.

You and your family are still in my prayers. Take care of yourselves and each other. God Bless!


----------



## bfogg (Aug 21, 2008)

I am so glad it is over for you!





Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 21, 2008)

Marty, I am sitting in front of my computer in my little home office here in my little corner of Canada weeping. I am thinking of your family and the hard times you all have struggled through and I am thinking of my 20 year old son off at work today starting a life of his own that was denied your son. I wonder how I could ever find the courage and the strength to do as you have done. I hope you can now at last find some true peace and be comforted in the knowledge that your beloved son has touched many lives. For me at least his story has reminded me to appreciate each day my son is only a phone call away.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Great news Marty. I'm glad that nightmare is behind you.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 21, 2008)

Miniv said:


> That was intense and powerful to read. So, I can only imagine what it was like in that courtroom. You did an amazing, strong thing....both with your presentation and the message you sent to Michael's killer.

















Now THAT was grace.

I don't post often to your threads anymore Marty...but it's not because I don't care. It's because I'm usually so overcome with emotion I feel I must go away and clear my head a little before I can write coherently. Then I come back and read it again and still cannot think of a thing to say that says what I feel. I wanted to reply this time to let you know that you've been in my thoughts and prayers all along and that I am so full of thankfulness and gratitude at this moment for the way this went for you.

Michael was amazing. YOU are amazing. Dan and Jerry are amazing. Carry on. You carry all of us with you. Thank you.

Leia


----------



## barnbum (Aug 21, 2008)

You, Marty, my friend, are one amazing woman.

Thank you.

To you, Jerry, and Dan:











And now I'm going out to the barn to finish this cry you started.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 21, 2008)

I started reading this a very concerned that things had gone down hill.

To read that he had volunteered to keep himself in was outstanding, and a testament to how incredible your family is. I am so glad to read of this ending, and hope it helps heal a little bit more your families pain.

Hobbyhorse expressed it very well. It's almost impossible to find anything that feels right to say in light of the suffering your family has gone through.

I am relieved that at least this chapter of the healing is shut.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Aug 21, 2008)

Amen


----------



## AngieA (Aug 21, 2008)

Michael has been working hard on that guy....now you all need to stand up dust that weight off of your shoulders, and BREATH.....God Bless you all...once again so proud to call you a friend.......


----------



## FoRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm so glad that things went the way they were supposed to!




HUGS to you, Jerry and Dan!


----------



## Charlene (Aug 21, 2008)

marty, i have thought about you all day and to know God answered my prayers, along with all of the others being said, lifts my spirits more than i can say. there is light at the end of your tunnel, for sure. God bless you all!


----------



## basshorse (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done Marty...well done. ~ Becky


----------



## Laura (Aug 21, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh Marty, a huge weight has been lifted off of your entire family. No more, what if we see him, what if he hurts someone else?...Oh honey, I'm crying tears of relief AND release for you all....I hope this starts a period of healing and a return to safety, peace and even joy again. You are the strongest people I have ever known and perhaps have begun to make a change in the most unlikely of places, in the heart of a lost soul...which, I'm sure, is what Michael wants. I'm honored to know you all.[/SIZE]


----------



## Basketmiss (Aug 21, 2008)

Marty, I have been waiting to hear what happened. I am so happy this guy is finally trying to do what is right! Michael has been working on him.. So even though he isnt with you he is still doing good deeds. I am so glad you kept your cool(that would have been hard) I think it was probably easier since He wasnt in sight. You are such a strong woman. Sorry Jerry and Dan had a hard time but it all worked out in the end.. A good day I would say..

(((HUGS))) to you all and let peace finally be with you.

Missy


----------



## Vicky Texas (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh Marty, Jerry and our Dan

I read your post today on my break. I prayed for all of you, for God to be there with

each of you. And I know he was there with you, holding each of your hands. I know

our Michael was there with you and he held the other hand as you spoke today.

I sat and read your post and like many others who posted or could not post at the time.

I sat crying my heart out, tears for each of you, for Michael. I could not post at the

time, I had to come back tonight to do it.

First I want to say a huge Thank You to each of the forum members who wrote letters

to the parole board for Marty and her family. I agree with Marty, it helped. We have

such an incredible family here.

Marty, I am so proud of you, you handle this hearing, you did it my friend. The pain to

sat there, knowing this guy could walk. I know Michael is so proud of you. Your

speach came from your heart. It moved Mountains with this board. I am thankful the killer,

agreed himself that he needs to stay behind bars. I know that his reading Michael's web

site, made him see what an incredible guy Michael was, and how much he meant to his

family, his friends, and forum family. Maybe this guy agreeing to stay behind bars, and

wanting to. Maybe through seeing what a wonderful Christian Michael was, and what an

incredible person he was, praying this will change this man's heart and his life.

I agree with you, that Michael would have punched his lights out, and then made him

a friend. Michael would have done his best to get him to change his life. You know

Michael had to touch his heart, through his web site what a difference it will make.

I am also hoping that through Michaels web site, that his story will make a difference

to those who read it, maybe it will keep others from doing drugs or drinking. That

reading his story will make a difference in others life.

Do you see a book coming soon... "Michael Our Angel", story on his life, touching the

hearts of those who read it. I think it will need some of Michael's comic remarks as well,

What an inspirational guy Michael was. Okay I am hoping for Dirty Holly Book, but

now our "Michael Our Angel" book too.

I am praying now, after this hearing, you can have some peace, and begin to live

again. I am sure missing all your post here, all the comic stories you bring to us.

Now we know where Michael got his comic side from...

God Bless each of you, prayers always and hugs

Vicky


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 21, 2008)

Angie said:


> Micheal has been working hard on that guy....now you all need to stand up dust that weight off of your shoulders, and BREATH.....God Bless you all...once again so proud to call you a friend.......


This says it all, I couldn't have worded it any better. I can only add, today some prayers have been answered. Thank You, Lord.

((((HUGS)))) Marty, Jerry and Dan


----------



## Mona (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG Marty, what a wonderful outcome!!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, here I go crying again......but this is a mixture of tears of sadness (I know, you will always miss Michael, and so will we) but also tears of happiness in that you got a little bit of justice. I think that Michael in his own way and you doing his website, got to the man that took his life and perhaps he will get a small inkling of how he changed forever, not just one familys lives, but a huge amount of people. Not to mention the innocent victims that came before Michael.

Peace be with you Marty, Dan and Jerry....... I am thinking of you, as I do often and just want you to know that I am here for you. Michael is smiling down on all of us.......he has such a way of making things happen, doesn't he?


----------



## Cara (Aug 21, 2008)

oh my i am glad to hear that, here i am crying a lake, im sorry for your lost and im happy to help in anyway i can!((((HUGS)))) Marty, Jerry and Dan


----------



## Leeana (Aug 21, 2008)

Marty, two years and it finially came to this point



, you will forever be in my thoughts.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Aug 21, 2008)

What a relief! Praise the Lord! My prayers and hugs are with all of you. I'm so thankful!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh man, do we have a community box of Kleenex here??

I agree, Marty you are absolutely amazing and I am shocked and surprized at the way things turned out- but relieved also. See, Michael continues to touch lives all over and I am SO glad that we could help and could make a difference.. not only for you and your family, but for the folks sitting in the court rooms and all involved with this in one way or another. Maybe they will think about turning some of these folks loose so quickly, and hopefully they will not forget Michael and all that happened today either.

Oh I wish I could have been there, but was really... in mind and spirit. HUGE HUGS to you all- a million of them. I am honored that I could help, and am so glad that I was a TINY portion of this whole thing that make such a huge impact....


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow. Just wow. I'm totally stunned. And I'm thankful that he will remain where he is.


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 22, 2008)

All I can say is, God bless you and your family, Kathy


----------



## Connie P (Aug 22, 2008)

Marty,

I really just don't even know what to say.

This post has me in tears. I am so happy for you and your family. You now have the justice that you felt you needed for Michael and I pray so hard that you all can try to move forward and start to focus on all the joy that Michael brought to your lives instead of focusing on the day of his death. I commend you for having the courage to stand up and speak on behalf of Michael when I cannot even fathom how incredibly hard that must have been. You, my friend are one strong woman. Give Daniel and Jerry a big hug for me and tell them that I am proud of them also.

HUGS to every one of you.

Rest in peace Michael.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 22, 2008)

AMAZING...





Micheal is still touching Hearts.

HUGS to you all, and may you find Peace in your Hearts once again.

Rest in peace Michael.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 22, 2008)

Marty, Absolutely the best news we could have hoped to hear! Bless your hearts, you all have been through the wringer with this and still hung in there to stand up for what's right. I'm teary just reading your post but am so pleased for you. It's a good day. )

Jan


----------



## TripleDstables (Aug 22, 2008)

That is one of the best things I've heard in a while. You and your family, you are such admirable people. So strong, and determined.

I'm glad that we all sent those letters in, and that man finally realized what he did.

Now I'm crying... I'm just so relieved for you guys.





-Sara


----------



## Shari (Aug 22, 2008)

That is great they decided to keep him in jail...and it was a suprise to hear he knew what he did. Am very Relieved for your family and happy he will not get out to hurt another family. <HUGS> Marty.


----------



## Charley (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad to hear he will stay behind bars.

Isn't it odd that his attorney let them go ahead with the hearing. Such a waste of all of those involved's time and the cost to the taxpayers for the hearing.


----------



## Alex (Aug 22, 2008)

That is such great news, Marty. So glad for you.


----------



## Intexas2stay (Aug 22, 2008)

Marty,

I am so glad to hear of this news. I do hope it brings some comfort to the hearts left behind. God Bless!!! Nicole


----------



## Lisa (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh Marty, I am so very, very glad for all of you!

I'm glad he has remorse and will spend his life behind bars thinking about what he has done to an innocent boy and his family and friends.


----------



## Lena1 (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG Marty. I just cant find the words to express how happy I am for you all.

Marty, Jerry and Dan you can now move forth and live the life that Michael would want you to live.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 23, 2008)

Marty, I, too, am glad to hear he will remain in jail. May you and you family have peace.

Angie


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so glad for you guys. I prayed everyday that there would be a good out come.

Love and Hugs,

Christy


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2008)

Marty This is such great news, I know it won't bring Michael back but at least you won't have to worry about this guy being released early and doing to another family what he did to yours. I think the best thing is that he asked to be kept behind bars, do you think Michael was talking to him and showing him the error of his ways, I like to believe that. He was that kind of a kid. Hugs to all of you.

Yvonne


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 24, 2008)

Marty, all I can say is WOW. I had tears streaming down my face before I was even 1/3 of the way through your post. And by the end, I could hardly see the words.

It is good to know that so many people took time to see that justice was enforced. And it is also good to see that those that are running the hearings are listening. Our time take to write was not for nothing and I am glad that we all joined in to let the authorities know that justice is very important.

And it is good to see that the person that did this terrible crime is trying to face what happened. Yet, while hopefull that he will learn, I also think that he is only doing this because he is sober. If let loose in the world, he would go right back to the way he was. But at least for now he is admitting his guilt and trying to make some small effort to appologize. I know that nothing will ever be good enough from him, but his admission does help to free that hatred that you and your family have been living under.

God bless you all, and I hope that you now can have hope for peace in your hearts.


----------



## nootka (Aug 24, 2008)

I will add my quiet congratulations.

This story has affected me since the moment I first heard what had happened to your Michael, and I know it will always be with me. Thank you for this update.

Liz


----------



## MiniforFaith (Aug 24, 2008)

Marty, I know this very hard for you. You and your family have been in my thoughts the minute I first what happened to Michael.. I am very relieved to read that scum of the Earth will STAY where he belongs.. And this forum is wonderful.. So many people on here do so many amazing things for others.. I am so glad everyone had so many responses to them and I am so glad to be part of such a caring and wonderful "family"..


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh Marty. I am so happy to hear this. You, Jerry and Dan will finally have some of the peace you all so deserve. Now maybe you can have the life Michael would want you all to have. Hugs to your family, Heidi


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2008)

This is GREAT to hear! Marty, your loving tribute to Michael, his website, obviously made a big impact on this man, kudos to you!! And that you managed to be able to talk at the hearing, that is so wonderful. You make a huge difference in this world, for the good, and it is such a pleasure to know you.


----------



## Songcatcher (Aug 24, 2008)

Marty, I have not read all the responses here, but wanted to post before my thoughts left me. I'm so happy you are beginning to feel some peace in this issue. God can heal. I'm also glad that the guy responsible for all this is not asking for parole. Perhaps God has spoken to his heart also. God not only heals, he can also forgive, even some of the most shocking and terrible sins, if we will truely ask his forgiveness.

Hatred does us more harm than it does to the person we hate. I know that's easier to say than it is to live. I've been there. Don't want to go again.

God bless you and your family.


----------



## SWA (Aug 24, 2008)

Marty said:


> Then came the shocker. The chaplin handed him a note. He anounced that the killer was not coming. He said he has declined to attend this parole hearing and sent this written statement to us: He feels that he does not deserve parole and he wants to remain in prison and carry out his full sentence. That 5 1/2 years is not barely enough time served for taking another life and he wants to stay there. He has had two years to learn all about Michael, what kind of kid he was, and feels he almost knows him now from what he has been told------- and apparently he visits Michael's website often, and he does not want to be set free at all.
> ---------
> 
> I cannot even begin to describe what this feels like. Like some huge weight has been lifted.


Praise God. Holding you and your precious family in our warmest love, hugs and continued fervant prayers.

In His Hands,

Tanya & Family


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 24, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]What a blessing



Hopefully this will allow you and your family to heal. The burden of anger although justified, is a very heavy burden to bare.[/SIZE]

I wish for you peace, tranquility, serenity, continuity and happy memories of your sweet boy.

Joy


----------



## TN Belle (Aug 25, 2008)

May God Bless you Marty (and your family) with Peace.

May God Bless the criminal as well, to continue his accountability and repair others' wounds.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Marty!!!! thats all I can say, just wow.

You have all been thru so much. Maybe God is speaking to this mans heart.

Lyn


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 26, 2008)

Marty, I am so glad that it went well.

I am proud to know you, I am very proud of you. You were brave, and continue to be brave. You are an amazing woman, with an amazing family. May God bless you all with His peace.

love,

Robin


----------



## MiniMaid (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG thats awesome he took prison!


----------

